# Creedmoor



## Hammockben1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Has any ever had any dealings with the 6.5 creedmoor at all? I purchased a 6.5 not long ago and I must say it has been the best gun I have purchased in a long time now the accuracy from 50 yards to 100 then 200 then 300 it was amazing and is amazing shooting reloads not sure of specs on them due to the guy reloading won't tell me much but sight in at 150 and at 300 yards it drops 1 inch I have shot at 600 yards and I actually put it on the 400 yard mark in my scope and was holding a pattern its definitely a gun to get for shooting long distance and everything I have pulled the trigger on so far has dropped in the tracks


----------



## Dub (Jan 4, 2019)

I haven't shot one.......yet.

They certainly seem to have a great following and it looks like there are some solid hunting loads making it to store shelves now, too.

Doesn't appear to be a round that punishes the shooter from recoil, either.


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh no I actually have the rugger 6.5 it has a 22 inch barrel on it the recoil on it is almost non existent it feels like a 22 rifle


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 4, 2019)

This 150 yards the top 3 then the bottom to was me shooting 400 yards


----------



## 300 Mag (Jan 4, 2019)

I have one sitting in the closet that I am dying to shoot.  Between the weather and the holidays I have yet to get the opportunity to pull the trigger.   So sad!


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh man you're gonna love it


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 4, 2019)

What ammo you shooting


----------



## 300 Mag (Jan 4, 2019)

For a starting point I picked up a couple of boxes of Hornady American Whitetail ammo, 129 Grain.  I'll start looking for better loads after I knock the shinny off the gun.  We have a GA Power line through our property and I can stretch out and get 800 yards on it.


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 4, 2019)

That's what I've been shooting on the 129 grain is what I first shot my two boxes out of them had the empty brass for them to be loaded but 129 grain was actually pretty sweet shooting


----------



## 300 Mag (Jan 4, 2019)

Great, can't wait to break it in.


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 4, 2019)

What area you from


----------



## 300 Mag (Jan 4, 2019)

East Cobb/Roswell with property in Hancock.


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Ahh gotcha


----------



## Lomhlacy (Jan 27, 2019)

I just got a Mauser M18 6.5Cm.  I will be sighting it in with Hornady PH ELD-X, 143g.  I can't wait to get it going, I've heard a lot of good things about the 6.5 cm.


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Lomhlacy said:


> I just got a Mauser M18 6.5Cm.  I will be sighting it in with Hornady PH ELD-X, 143g.  I can't wait to get it going, I've heard a lot of good things about the 6.5 cm.


 I actually went out shooting at 700 yards with mine last week all I can say is wow


----------



## zedex (Apr 18, 2019)

I use the 6.5CM when wolf and coyote hunting. A fantastically flat shooter that can accurately reach out and touch something further away than more people would ever shoot. My recommendation is to spent big on the best long range scope you can get.... it may seem crazy to put a $2500 scope on a $1000 rifle but once you realize the round's ability,  you'll push this thing on very long range shots


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 18, 2019)

That's good to know. I have a Browning X Bolt in 6.5 I've never shot. I was going to set it up for long range, and that settles it. Now to start putting away for a nice scope. Any recommendations?


----------



## zedex (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm working on getting the nightforce nxs in 8x32. Not cheap but the way I see it, the scope can be mounted to any future long range setup


----------



## Hammockben1 (Apr 29, 2019)

zedex said:


> I use the 6.5CM when wolf and coyote hunting. A fantastically flat shooter that can accurately reach out and touch something further away than more people would ever shoot. My recommendation is to spent big on the best long range scope you can get.... it may seem crazy to put a $2500 scope on a $1000 rifle but once you realize the round's ability,  you'll push this thing on very long range shots


What scope do you have on there I am looking for a different scope to put on mine now with the scope I have on there now at 700 yards is not great but doable I want something that I can see further so I can shoot further


----------



## zedex (Apr 30, 2019)

Hammockben1 said:


> What scope do you have on there I am looking for a different scope to put on mine now with the scope I have on there now at 700 yards is not great but doable I want something that I can see further so I can shoot further


I have a Swarovski Z5, 18power. After using my friends 6.5 with the nightforce nxs,  I knew my setup was could be far better.  What scope are you using?


----------



## Hammockben1 (May 12, 2019)

zedex said:


> I have a Swarovski Z5, 18power. After using my friends 6.5 with the nightforce nxs,  I knew my setup was could be far better.  What scope are you using?


 honestly I am not sure it came on the gun when i bought it all i can tell you it's a bushnell aeog I haven't really paid attention to it I automatically started trying to look into finding a scope for it


----------



## ZACHLASS (Mar 28, 2020)

I killed this boar hog at about 75 yrds with 129g hornandy ammo...I was afraid that it wouldnt give me good penetration but I shot this hog in the shield and the bullet was perfectly mushroomed under the skin on the other side. I also shot this group with the same ammo at 100 yrds.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 18, 2020)

I shot this target at 200yds.
Yellow = Hornady ELDX 140gr hunting rounds
Green=Nosler Match 140gr ...I flinched causing the wild shot
Blue = Hornady Match 140gr


----------



## nmurph (Aug 23, 2020)

The Legend of the 6.5CM.


----------

